# first distance hitch was a trip!



## warcloud (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok not sure if this is were I should post but I'm updating a previous post about my first hitching adventure. I could go on for days but I will leave you instead with what I learned instead. 1 every one smokes weed 2 hitchhiking sucks my ass but getting a lift is the shit 3 I have way less patient's than I thought and finally.... Sleeping under a bridge is not as bad ad its made out to be providing you have the right provisions ie...nip a whiskey pot or the likes. Anyways its way tougher than I ever would have imagined and way more inspiring as well! Much love!


----------



## buffalobill (Jul 23, 2014)

Thats nice to hear keep spirits high


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 24, 2014)

warcloud said:


> I have way less patient's than I thought



Try developing you patience in Mexico, Oregon or Hawaii...be sure to leave before you get spoiled. 
Then...test your patience in Utah or Washington before losing your fucking mind in New Jersey.

Sounds like you had fun!


----------



## MarkyFart (Oct 13, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Try developing you patience in Mexico, Oregon or Hawaii...be sure to leave before you get spoiled.
> Then...test your patience in Utah or Washington before losing your fucking mind in New Jersey.
> 
> Sounds like you had fun!


i tried hitching out of NJ once. ended up just taking a commercial train into NY cuz fuck nj. i probably have less patience than warcloud over there.


----------



## KootenayRambler (Nov 6, 2014)

You guys should try hitching New Brunswick, Canada. I got stuck there once for 2 days in the same spot.


----------

